# anyone heard of 'Bertrand' bikes



## smiley (Dec 10, 2004)

Looking for first road bike..anyone hear of bertrand bikes?
Recommend any bikes...entry level sport, something above recreational but not a full racer

Cheers


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

smiley said:


> Looking for first road bike..anyone hear of bertrand bikes?
> Recommend any bikes...entry level sport, something above recreational but not a full racer


Yeah I've seen a couple. Nice frames!

http://www.gmbertrand.com/page2_en.htm


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*I have!!*

I own a 1985 Bertrand -- full Dura Ace, Mavic Rims, Cinelli bar. (Hence the nickname) I bought it from a friend 2 years ago, when I began to get back into biking. I have since put about 3000 kilometers on it and it has served me very well. 

Gilles Bertrand has been a well-known Canadian frame maker. I think that Bertrand frames are highly regarded in general. He has built frames for a number of well-known individual, not the least of which include Steve Bauer and Pope John Paul. 

Last year I visited the Bertrand shop in Hull. You can still go to the Bertrand shop and get custom fitted for a frame, but they are now built by Marinoni in Montreal. 

Overall, I would say that Bertrand is a great name in Canadian cycling.


----------

